# Lost light blue PFD at fractions takeout



## leery (May 16, 2005)

I borrowed a pfd from a friend and it was left at the takeout. Its a Size M Betty. Last seen at the baseball field/fractions take out. If you find please give a call. 

Lots of good river karma and a sixer of beer is in your future.

The contact info is also written on the pfd: leslie jackson: 303-898-1193

Thanks, Ryan


----------

